# Dangers of sheep droppings to dogs.



## Patchworkpony (15 October 2016)

How dangerous are sheep droppings to greedy dogs - especially if the sheep have been recently wormed?


----------



## ester (15 October 2016)

Depends if you have a collie I guess. Ivermectin will be present for a fair time after worming.


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 October 2016)

ester said:



			Depends if you have a collie I guess. Ivermectin will be present for a fair time after worming.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes I heard that collies can be affected.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 October 2016)

collies and other herding breeds such as Aus Shepherds, smooths, roughs, shelties-actually the prevalence of susceptibility is relatively low in BCs although it is there. they would have to eat quite a lot but its one reason that if I go for a smooth collie, I'm going to have to wait for an MDR-1 unaffected pup.


----------



## ester (15 October 2016)

Yes I did mean collie in the wider sense, I was having a brain fart on MDR-1!


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 October 2016)

Do sheep dropping make all dogs ill generally if they eat them. Some people say don't worry while others say they are very bad for them. Do any of your dogs eat them?


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 October 2016)

Mine has eaten a ridiculous amount of it over the years with no ill effects. He is a total dustbin though.


----------



## blackcob (15 October 2016)

Mine also eat it in great quantity to no ill effect, see also: horse poo. For every poo I pick, R eats one for me. 

I do keep them out of the paddock for a few days after worming the horses as a precaution, and would probably take the risks more seriously if I had a collie type.


----------



## Moobli (15 October 2016)

Despite living on a sheep farm my dogs do not eat (or roll in) sheep *****, which is a good result.


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 October 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			Despite living on a sheep farm my dogs do not eat (or roll in) sheep *****, which is a good result.
		
Click to expand...

 What very civilized dogs you have.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 October 2016)

many years ago my lurcher was very ill after eating sheep poo, she had to stay in the vets overnight on a drip and we thought she was a goner.  from then on she always had a very sensitive stomach and i had to be very careful what she was fed (and what she scavenged.)  she was mainly whippet and bearded collie...i have just lost her partly due to stomach problems and hip arthritis, she was nearly 13....


----------



## Moobli (15 October 2016)

Patchworkpony said:



			What very civilized dogs you have.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that - think they must just be very well fed


----------



## willhegofirst (23 October 2016)

We have two Italian Spinones and a collie, kelpie cross, the spins will eat sheep poo given an inch, never done them any harm though they pass it still looking like sheep poo. The collie/kelpie rarely touches it.


----------

